# SPS-Fachkraft=Abbrucharbeiter????



## lorenz2512 (3 Februar 2009)

hallo,
hier mal was lustiges aus der jobbörse.


----------



## Homer79 (3 Februar 2009)

Bestimmt bei ner Demontage einer Anlage, soll er das Programm zurückbauen...

*SPS-Abbruch und Recycling Firma*
_Fachgerechte Entsorgung Ihres Datenschrottes_


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 Februar 2009)

...au backe...wo werden die ganzen Bit's entsorgt...gibt es da eine art Endlager...?


----------



## Cerberus (3 Februar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...au backe...wo werden die ganzen Bit's entsorgt...gibt es da eine art Endlager...?


 
Dafür wurde bestimmt irgendwo ein Bergwerksstollen stillgelegt!


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (3 Februar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...au backe...wo werden die ganzen Bit's entsorgt...gibt es da eine art Endlager...?



Die Bits werden zu 90% recycelt und in neueren Anlagen wiederverwendet.

Das BfS (Bundesamt für Schmiemerkerschutz) überwacht aber dass die Schmiermerker fachgerecht in Metallfässern tief unter der Erde endgelagert werden.


----------



## MW (3 Februar 2009)

Wenn man sich blöd anstellt, kann man auch als SPS-Fachkraft ne anlage abreissen bzw. zerlegen. *ROFL*


Aber ehrlich mal so blöde Stellenanzeigen is man ja leider bei der Arbeitsagentur gewöhnt. Wenn es mal ne richtige Anzeige ist dann meistens von einer Leiharbeitsfirma. 
Deshalb sollte man da nicht unbedingt suchen, ausser man will was zum lachen haben.


----------



## argv_user (3 Februar 2009)

SPS kann ja alles mögliche sein...


----------



## eYe (3 Februar 2009)

argv_user schrieb:


> SPS kann ja alles mögliche sein...






> *SPS* ist die Abkürzung für:
> *Parteien:*
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPS


Also ich persönlich finde, dass zur SPS Abrisskraft am besten die Speicher Porgrammierbare Steuerung paßt


----------



## Question_mark (3 Februar 2009)

*Mit breitem Grinsen ...*

Hallo,



			
				Reparatur schrieb:
			
		

> ...au backe...wo werden die ganzen Bit's entsorgt...gibt es da eine art Endlager...?



Ach, so gefährlich sind die Bits nun auch wieder nicht. Lediglich die Schmiermerkerbits schmeisse ich vor dem Recycling in eine Reinigungslösung, die haben in Ihrem Leben schon allerhand mitgemacht ...
Dann sortiere ich alles in Stapelboxen zu je 8, 16 oder 32 Bit. Bei Gleitpunktzahlen muss man aufpassen, nicht schütteln sonst hast Du ganz schnell Exponent und Mantisse durcheinandergeworfen. Dann können die Bits nicht mehr verwendet werden und müssen von einer SPS-Entsorgungsfachkraft in alten Salzstöcken für alle Ewigkeit gelagert werden. Bitte nicht in den Hausmüll werfen ...
Im Moment entwickele ich eine revolutionäre Methode, ganze Datenbausteine in einem Rutsch zu lagern und bis zur Wiederverwendung in die Stapelboxen zu kriegen. Ich bin noch nicht ganz soweit, aber den DB1111 habe ich schon in meiner Garage untergebracht. Aber mein :TOOL:, der "DB-Shrinker" wurde schon in der internationalen Fachpresse entsprechend gewürgt, äähh verzeihung, ich meinte gewürdigt.
Die Entwicklung geht selbstverständlich weiter, ich habe jetzt eine Lagerhalle für 64-Bit Systeme angemietet. Die recycelten Bits verkaufe ich entweder frisch formatiert oder mit Werten vorbesetzt, einfach bei der Bestellung angeben.   *ROFL*

Ich habe heute morgen einen Clown gefrühstückt und jetzt kommt es zur Biotransformation  :s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## TommyG (3 Februar 2009)

Alles Blöhdzinn,

die Bits gehören doch in den Eimer für den Spannungsabfall, ist ja schließlich auch elektrisch...



Tom


----------



## Question_mark (3 Februar 2009)

*Von wegen Blödzinn*

Hallo,



			
				TommyG schrieb:
			
		

> ist ja schließlich auch elektrisch...



Quatsch, bei allen Bits habe ich das 230V Netzkabel abgekniffen damit diese gemäß der "EU-Richtlinie zur sachgemäßen und umweltgerechten Zwischenlagerung von bipolaren Informationselementen" gelagert werden können. Optimiert auch den erforderlichen Speicherplatz.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## dtsclipper (4 Februar 2009)

Zum Thema Endlagerung:

Da Schmiermerker eingentlich nicht aggressiv sind sondern sich eher katalytisch verhalten können ist eine Endlagerung im Salsstock doch viel zu aufwändig.
Und von meinem Büro zu weit weg.
lso wird alles gemischt, von ANY-Pointern zusammengehalten und wenn die Grube Saarbrücken-Ensdorf zumacht schmiße ich alles in den schön tiefen Schacht!*ROFL*

Aus der Pfalz dtsclipper


----------



## Rainer Hönle (4 Februar 2009)

Müssen Schmiermerker vor der Endlagerung eigentlich nicht ordentlich gereinigt und die Bestandteile dann getrennt gelagert bzw. aufgearbeitet werden?


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2009)

Also meine Schmiermerker werden von mir immer von dem massigen Schmiergeld, das an denen anhaftet befreit und führen danach ein ganz normales Leben als Merker.

PS:
Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann leben sie noch heute! *ROFL*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Also meine Schmiermerker werden von mir immer von dem massigen Schmiergeld, das an denen anhaftet befreit und führen danach ein ganz normales Leben als Merker.
> 
> PS:
> Und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind, dann leben sie noch heute! *ROFL*


 
...bringe aber deine Schmiermerker nie in verbindung mit Siemens...die kämpfen immer noch mit irgendwelchen Schmiermerkern...
Teilweise wurde die Entsorgung sogar von der Justiz geregelt...


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage:
Wenn ich meine Schmiermerker zum Schrotthändler bringen würde, würde ich dann auch Geld dafür bekommen wie beim Altmetall?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2009)

neh musste Geld geben, ist Elektronikschrott....


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2009)

Reparatur schrieb:


> neh musste Geld geben, ist Elektronikschrott....


 
Schade! Dann mach ichs halt doch wie bisher!!


----------



## Medical (4 Februar 2009)

Vorsicht bei Schmiermerkern!
bei der S5 sind die auf Mineralöl-Basis hergestellt und bei der S7 auf Basis von Litium-Seifen-Fetten. Deswegen müssen die immer als "Ölhaltige Betriebsmittel" über den Schadstoff-Entsorger entsorgt werden.

Ach so, müssen Nicht-Funktionen eigentlich in den Antimaterie-Container?


----------



## Cerberus (4 Februar 2009)

Medical schrieb:


> Vorsicht bei Schmiermerkern!
> bei der S5 sind die auf Mineralöl-Basis hergestellt und bei der S7 auf Basis von Litium-Seifen-Fetten. Deswegen müssen die immer als "Ölhaltige Betriebsmittel" über den Schadstoff-Entsorger entsorgt werden.


 
Wohnt einer von euch in der Nähe von Basel? Das würde erklären wieso zur Zeit der Rhein dort unten Giftstoffe enthält. :-D


----------



## maxi (4 Februar 2009)

Wie kommt das eigentlich das Arbeitsämter an Zeitarbeitsfirmen vermitteln?

A: Der Vermittelte steht nach paar Monaten wieder vor der Türe
B: Der Vermittelte verdient wenig und zahlt somit wenig Beiträge in die Versicherung
C: Sie müssen der Vermittelten obwohl er dann eigentlich in Arbeit ist meist noch Zuschüsse zahlen.

Da sollen die lieber gescheite Fachbildungen und Englischkurse zahlen und die Leute dann an gute Firmen vermitteln, die sich um gute Kräfte bemühen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Februar 2009)

maxi schrieb:


> Wie kommt das eigentlich das Arbeitsämter an Zeitarbeitsfirmen vermitteln?
> 
> A: Der Vermittelte steht nach paar Monaten wieder vor der Türe
> B: Der Vermittelte verdient wenig und zahlt somit wenig Beiträge in die Versicherung
> ...


 
...maxi es geht doch nur um die QUOTE, egal wie....


----------

